# flat rock scorpion



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

just been and bought myself a flat rock scorpion.
from a quick look online it looks like a banded flat rock, what do you think?
also it looks a little fat for a flat rock but may be wrong anyway heres some pics


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

That's a male Paucidens alright.
They can get fat very easily and it take AGES for them to loose the weight.

-J


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> That's a male Paucidens alright.
> They can get fat very easily and it take AGES for them to loose the weight.
> 
> -J


how can you tell its a male? and is Paucidens the full name for them?
am new to scorpions, he is my first one
cheers chris


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Males often have a much longer metasoma (tail) than females. Here's a pic of my female for comparison...........










Hadogenes paucidens is their full scientific name. They have a few common names such as banded flat rock scorpion and olive keeled flat rock scorpion.

Enjoy keeping him man


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

see what you mean cheers.
whats the substrate you are using? ive got him on coco fiber at the moment as thats all i had lying around


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

That's just a horribly coloured mix of different sands and coco fibre lol. 

Providing you keep the coco fibre dry, that is fine as a substrate. The most important thing to provide with this species is a stack of flat rocks to create narrow hiding places for it. Here's a pic of what I mean............










Once you've done this they'll spend very little time on the substrate, hence why it's not particularly important as to what sub you use, as long as it's not kept damp.


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

nice setup.
hes just got a bit of cork bark at the moment that hes hiding under, will find some flat rocks/bits of slate later or tomorrow.
ive got a small hamster bowl filled with pebbles for a water dish im assuming this will be fine?


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool .

Fill the water dish up 2 or 3 times a month and give the enclosure a light spray once or twice per month. They don't need or like a lot of moisture.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice scorps you both have.

I want to get some at some point.


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

found some sandstone slate i had for my beardies, this is his setup now








thanks for the info


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

**louise** said:


> Very nice scorps you both have.
> 
> I want to get some at some point.


thanks ive been wanting one for ages an went to see what they had in my local garden center an brought him home


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

hes out an about on the rocks now.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Pic doesn't show..

That's my old set up. The scorp is still in the plastic tub..


----------



## william04 (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what temperatures and humidity should be kept in the tank of scorps ?


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

pic should show up now


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

william04 said:


> Does anyone know what temperatures and humidity should be kept in the tank of scorps ?


This particular scorpion must be kept dry so around 55/60% hygro and the temp should be around 24/26C.
Was the question about this scorpion?

-J


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

what is the max temps that these scorpions can deal with?
with this hot weather its currently 28c in his rub not too high but want to know if this could cause any problems, got the window wide open so theres a breeze blowing through


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ideally no higher than 29c, that being said scorpions are really tolerant of extremes so its unlikely to do any harm, if your worried try moving the rub to the coolest room in the house


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks its now dropped to about 27.5c if it gets hot again tomorrow i will move him somwhere cooler


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

like I said I wouldnt panic, just keep an eye on it, maybe make a couple of large rock piles so he can get really well and deeply hidden away
oh and also take the temp of the area he is hiding that way you know what temps he is living with


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

not worried just wanted to know what their tolerence to temps were.
he does have a nice pile of flat rocks that he spends most of the time hiding in, will take the temps from in there now.
need to re arrange the rocks as i found him stuck between the rocks an the side of the rub this morning
cheers for the info


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

if he got behind himself he probably wasnt stuck, youd be surprised at the gap they can squeeze into lol


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

the gap was about twice his thickness but had his feet against the rub side an thought he looked stuck will leave him if he does it again to see if he gets himself out.
doesnt seem interested in criskets so have taken it out an will try again in a week


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

chisc said:


> will try again in a week


I wouldn't feed it for a couple month, it's quite fat.

-J


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

callum b said:


> That's just a horribly coloured mix of different sands and coco fibre lol.
> 
> Providing you keep the coco fibre dry, that is fine as a substrate. The most important thing to provide with this species is a stack of flat rocks to create narrow hiding places for it. Here's a pic of what I mean............
> 
> ...





chisc said:


> found some sandstone slate i had for my beardies, this is his setup now
> image
> thanks for the info





lucozade3000 said:


> Pic doesn't show..
> 
> That's my old set up. The scorp is still in the plastic tub..
> 
> ...


I do like these set ups, where'd you get the slate and bits of sand stone from?


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> I do like these set ups, where'd you get the slate and bits of sand stone from?


Go and have a hike around the countryside, beach, garden etc. and see what you can find. The cheap and fun option lol.

Or, pay crazy prices for whatever they have available at your local garden centre/aquatics/reptile shop.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

callum b said:


> Go and have a hike around the countryside, beach, garden etc. and see what you can find. The cheap and fun option lol.


The weather is God awful up here lol, I'll just see what I can find.


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> I wouldn't feed it for a couple month, it's quite fat.
> 
> -J


ok will not offer any food for a while.
the sandstone im using was from my old beardies viv, i got it from a builders/gardening yard for a couple of quid but as said you can find some bits lying around outside


----------

